# Deformed horn



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

My old goat Barney was debudded as a kid twice at the vets but it didnt work properly. Heres a pic of what it grows like.










This pic was taken a while back, he use to catch it on objects and pull it off, but for quite a while this hasnt happened, it obviously use to bleed a bit so use to have to bandage his head and he looked like he was wearing a helmet ha, poor boy. The horn has grown considerably since the photo and has grown right round to near his eye, my question is could i safely trim a bit off the end of it or will it bleed? or what would you advise i do about it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally wouldn't trim on it...instead you could probably band that pretty easily. You put a few castrator bands at the base...check on them every now and then to make sure they stay tightly on there. It cuts off circulation, "killing" the horn... and in around 5 weeks the horn/scur will just fall off. Some fall off quickly...some slower.

To band, you would need a castrating tool...you can get a cheap one for around $8 I do believe. There are also lots of good threads started on here regarding banding. :thumb:

That's a gorgeous pony, by the way, under your signature!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The blood vein in the horn only extends a few inches from the base. You could nip the end off moor saw the horn with a wire saw leaving the last few inches so you don't hit blood. Banding like Kylee said is also a good route although I don't recommend it if it is fly season for you. I would do it when pest bugs are not around (winter)


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you both for your advice :thumb: will band it and see if it drops off before it goes in his eye, then trim a little off if neccessary.

Thanks for your lovely comment on my stallion KW, he is a lovely boy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're very welcome. :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

My question would be why don't you take him back to that vet and have him do something? Then again....if he botched it twice, maybe not!

Being a horse person also...that boy is awesome! I love dapple greys so my eyes went to him before they went to the goat picture!


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Itchysmom  pleased you like Grenade so much, i love dapple greys too but hes almost white now as a few years older than in the pic, heres a pic taken of him a couple of weeks ago. What breed of horses have you got? Looked on your website KW you have some very beautiful horses  









Bit more difficult to get Barney to the vets as well because hes much bigger than when he was originally taken there on my knee haha. As you say waste of time failing to do it right twice in the first place :roll: the only good thing about the horn the way it is is that its an excellent handle for when i am doing anything with him but no good if its going to be in his eye soon poor boy.

Will be trying to band it this week, hoping i can get the band on ok as its very close to his head and the stump of the other horn so not much room to work with :scratch:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Grenade is still a beautiful boy! That's the problem with dapple greys...they turn white!  I have one OH, two STB's and a STB/qh cross.

I hope your banding works!


----------

